# Stoudamire to buy Blazers?



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

hmmm....

Interesting stuff and this kind of thing gives me instant respect to Damon for his loyalty to his hometown team and former employer....



> The longest shot of Damon Stoudamire's career went up on Tuesday, when the entrepreneur point guard met with a petroleum tycoon and talked about what it would take to buy the Trail Blazers.





> Stoudamire, a Wilson High graduate, wants in. Look. If they need me to broker the deal, I'd be happy to meet them for lunch, where we'd be seated, handed menus, and then I'd immediately pound my fist on the table, rattling the silverware, and shout, "Done!"





> Stoudamire says the petroleum tycoon has the resources to purchase the Portland franchise and buy the Rose Garden Arena from bondholders. That would give the group control of the lucrative revenue streams that Allen abandoned in bankruptcy. And maybe there's room for a handful of local limited partners as well.





> "I've tried to study the different things that the franchises I've played for do well, and poorly," he said. "I've stored the differences in my brain. There are things Memphis does very well that Portland failed to do. And there are things Portland did very well that Memphis doesn't do."





> *There might be other suitors for the team out there, including former Blazers executive Bob Whitsitt, who is talking about forming an ownership group in Seattle.* But nobody would reconnect fans to the franchise like Stoudamire.



I think this could potentially be a good thing...He's from the community and has lived here most his life, he'd be the first one to know what it would take to reconnect the fanbase...


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Good find zagsfan20. I know people are still mad at Stoudamire for going to Arizona instead of Oregon or Oregon State but it was his personal choice. Plus, if I remember correctly, Oregon had Terrell Brandon and Oregon State had Gary Payton, he would get no playing time.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Good find zagsfan20. I know people are still mad at Stoudamire for going to Arizona instead of Oregon or Oregon State but it was his personal choice. Plus, if I remember correctly, Oregon had Terrell Brandon and Oregon State had Gary Payton, he would get no playing time.


Payton and Brandon were both in the NBA when Damon was in college...


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Well, stupider things have happened. But I'd sure rather have Whitsitt back than Damon.

barfo


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Seems like Damon wants to be part-owner, part-GM... Don't know if I could trust him on making personnel decisions, but it's interesting nonetheless.
As long as he and his oil friend would be committed to a winning team and CTC, sure, there could be worse things.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

As happy as I am that a local boy wants to make good, I'd so much rather have it be someone else other than Damon. If he's clean then good for him, but he was a BIG part of our jailblazer image and unlike a lot of you I haven't forgotten that.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

it would be a wierd twist of fate if Trader (traitor) bob became an owner plus damon

very ironic in deed.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> In the Blazers' most successful era, even with the principal owners -- Herman Sarkowsky, Robert Shmertz and Lawrence Weinberg -- being out-of-towners, there was Harry Glickman and Geoff Petrie around to put a familiar face on the franchise. *Stoudamire's presence would bring the same credibility and familiarity.*


Is this the same Damon Stoudamire who tried to smuggle marijuana wrapped in tinfoil through an airport metal detector? Who was arrrested for driving down 1-5 in an SUV full of marijuana smoke? Whose crawlspace at his palatial Portland home was packed with bags of grass?

Please tell me how Stoudamire buying the franchise is going to bring us "credibility" with anyone besides Cheech and Chong.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Isiah Thomas was a better point guard then Damon, would Isiah be a better GM......


<shudder>


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> ......he'd be the first one to know what it would take to reconnect the fanbase...


He was a big part of what it took to *DIS-connect* the fanbase!




alext42083 said:


> ......Don't know if I could trust him on making personnel decisions, but it's interesting nonetheless. As long as he and his oil friend would be committed to a winning team and CTC, sure, there could be worse things.


There could be worse things, like Damon making decisions.

Sorry folks, I look at this as positively as Drexler wanting to be the President or GM of the team. Pipe dream!!


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Maybe we could bring in Cheeks to help too. 

gatorpops


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

or his old buddy Isiah Thomas!


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Talk about the inmate(s) running the asylum.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> Is this the same Damon Stoudamire who tried to smuggle marijuana wrapped in tinfoil through an airport metal detector? Who was arrrested for driving down 1-5 in an SUV full of marijuana smoke? Whose crawlspace at his palatial Portland home was packed with bags of grass?
> 
> Please tell me how Stoudamire buying the franchise is going to bring us "credibility" with anyone besides Cheech and Chong.


Good one.

Did Canzano write that blurb? It looks like his 'prose.' What a ****ing hypocrite. Or idiot. Or both.

$amon $toudamire. A legend in his own mind.

No doubt he would expect a decision-making position, aka GM; or he'd ride watch over the GM. No thanks. I'd rather have Thomas. And I'd rather poke my eye out than have Thomas.



> Maybe we could bring in Cheeks to help too.
> 
> gatorpops


We'd have to. Oh, the irony! I'm sure dumb and dumber would be on board.

God I hate Canzano.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm for it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

KEX was saying how that'd be a great thing and how Damon could bring credibility back to the team.

Sometimes you almost wonder if the media here is so blinded by their ignorance/stupidity/goal to discredit the blazers that they don't realize/care/know/understand that they're basically spouting crap thats opposite from what they said earlier.

Damon as part owner, _while_ still in the NBA? Yeah....ook..

wait, that WAS written by canzano!? 

jeesh..


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Link?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

if such a disaster were to befall this organization I would go find another team. it's hard enough to like as it is.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Link?


fiction writer canzano


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Hap said:


> fiction writer canzano


thanks... I should have known it came from that bum.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> KEX was saying how that'd be a great thing and how Damon could bring credibility back to the team.


Is KEX=750 AM. Because Allen owns 750 AM. Strange they would say that unless Allen really does want to sell the team and isn't just saying so for posturing.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I'll count myself under the minority here who thinks it's a good thing. Think about the storyline throughout this: local guy who made good on some bad decisions wants to wrestle away his beloved franchise from the out-of-town owner who sent the team into complete chaos.

Plus, I think Portland fans realize Damon made good on his bad decisions and is tried to improve himself.

Personally, I think it'd be a good move.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Is KEX=750 AM. Because Allen owns 750 AM. Strange they would say that unless Allen really does want to sell the team and isn't just saying so for posturing.



you might not know this, but KEX is 1190 AM.

KXL is 750 AM.

KEX has been known to go out of it's way to take unnecessary pot-shots at the Blazers, and all the sudden they pull this crap. Makes one wonder.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

wastro said:


> I'll count myself under the minority here who thinks it's a good thing. Think about the storyline throughout this: local guy who made good on some bad decisions wants to wrestle away his beloved franchise from the out-of-town owner who sent the team into complete chaos.
> 
> Plus, I think Portland fans realize Damon made good on his bad decisions and is tried to improve himself.
> 
> Personally, I think it'd be a good move.


so..we get a "face" of the franchise (damon) who was key in a lot of what sent this team into chaos, and get an out of town owner?

explain to me how Damon being from Portland is enough of a positive to make a difference?

I could understand Terrell Brandon, Clyde Drexler, Terry Porter or hell, Geoff Petrie trying to do this. But Blamin' Pout-N-Crier?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't know about this. On one hand I agree about the "Jail Blazers" connection, but on the other hand I don't think Damon is stupid in the least. In fact IMO he's much smarter than people give him credit for. Plenty of people have had drug issues and celaned themselves up to be model citizens.

The main problem I see here is conflict of interest, unless Damon is planning to retire and call it a career, negotiating a buyout of his contract. Mostly I'm glad to see former Blazers expressing interest.

I am sure we will hear of other parties who may have interest...One I'd keep a keen ear for is Chris Dudley.


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

This article was written by John Canzano. Enough said.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

I think Damon partnering to buy the Blazers would be an excellent thing. I'd be all for it. Little disconcerting to think about him partially owning the Blazers and playing for the Grizzlies (NBA says it's not a conflict of interest to do so), but I really think Damon would be good for this franchise. He's put his past transgressions behind him, and he knows this community better than almost anyone you could think of.

I can't think of any reason why it would be a bad thing. I can tell many of you hold past grudges with the guy, but I for one am willing to let bygones be bygones, especially if he rescues this franchise from the hell we're in right now.

-Pop


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Canzano continuing his love affair with Damon...nothing new here. It just shows what a pathetic paper the Oregonian is to put this on the front page.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Canzano continuing his love affair with Damon...nothing new here. It just what a pathetic paper the Oregonian is to put this on the front page.


Precisely - this is front page news for the largest paper in the NW?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> I don't know about this. On one hand I agree about the "Jail Blazers" connection, but on the other hand I don't think Damon is stupid in the least. In fact IMO he's much smarter than people give him credit for. Plenty of people have had drug issues and celaned themselves up to be model citizens.


damon was dumb before he did drugs. 



> The main problem I see here is conflict of interest, unless Damon is planning to retire and call it a career, negotiating a buyout of his contract. Mostly I'm glad to see former Blazers expressing interest.
> 
> I am sure we will hear of other parties who may have interest...One I'd keep a keen ear for is Chris Dudley.





SodaPopinski said:


> I think Damon partnering to buy the Blazers would be an excellent thing. I'd be all for it. Little disconcerting to think about him partially owning the Blazers and playing for the Grizzlies (NBA says it's not a conflict of interest to do so), but I really think Damon would be good for this franchise. He's put his past transgressions behind him, and he knows this community better than almost anyone you could think of.
> 
> I can't think of any reason why it would be a bad thing. I can tell many of you hold past grudges with the guy, but I for one am willing to let bygones be bygones, especially if he rescues this franchise from the hell we're in right now.


damon wouldn't be any part of the reason why we'd be "rescued" from the "hell we're in right now" (which even a new owner wouldn't really change that).

I'd feel much better about this if Damon was trying hard to be put into the current situation, and not bring in a new rich guy who doesn't know Damons faults and past idiocy.

Basically, if this is article is accurate (and knowing canzano, it's probably not) Damon is bringing in a new sucker, trying to milk his way into more money.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> you might not know this, but KEX is 1190 AM.
> 
> KXL is 750 AM.
> 
> KEX has been known to go out of it's way to take unnecessary pot-shots at the Blazers, and all the sudden they pull this crap. Makes one wonder.


Thanks. I didn't think Paul's station would be backing up this idea . . . and a bit releived they aren't backing the idea. 

I think KEX takes shots at the Blazers because they used to be home of the Blazers until Allen gave the games to KXL. That also might be the reason KEX likes the idea of Allen selling the team.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

1) If Damon wants to put together a group to try and buy the Blazers and the Rose Garden, more power to him! The Blazers of the 90's showed that a responsibly-run organization can be incredibly profitable in Portland.

2) If Damon wants to be "one of the people of Oregon", maybe he should try LIVING in the state during the off-season.

3) If Damon wants to be the "basketball brains" part of a new ownership group, well, I'll withhold judgement on that one until I get an answer from him on this question/scenario: It's 2002 and you are in charge of personnel decisions about the Blazers. Damon Stoudamire and Scottie Pippen both want to start at PG. Who do you start?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Hap said:


> so..we get a "face" of the franchise (damon) who was key in a lot of what sent this team into chaos, and get an out of town owner?
> 
> explain to me how Damon being from Portland is enough of a positive to make a difference?
> 
> I could understand Terrell Brandon, Clyde Drexler, Terry Porter or hell, Geoff Petrie trying to do this. But Blamin' Pout-N-Crier?


I think poor management helped put this team in the position they're in; it's not solely at the feet of the players.

But I also think he'd be smart enough to realize what he did wrong and take the steps to make sure the players don't make the same mistakes. He knows the media, the community, the general vibe of the town and what it means to put on a Trail Blazers jersey. He can use that knowledge to hopefully improve the situation and make some good basketball decisions along the way.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> so..we get a "face" of the franchise (damon) who was key in a lot of what sent this team into chaos, and get an out of town owner?
> 
> explain to me how Damon being from Portland is enough of a positive to make a difference?
> 
> I could understand Terrell Brandon, Clyde Drexler, Terry Porter or hell, Geoff Petrie trying to do this. But Blamin' Pout-N-Crier?


In spite of the basketball fanatics on this site, Damon is actually loved by much of the community. He is a kid from the lower income neighborhoods who has made a succes of himself and given back to the community. He has not forgotten where he has come from. Also Damon is a local product. General public held it against Bob that he lived out of town . . . might be the same feeling with Allen.

I don't think this board represents the general public feeling on the topic of the Blazers. not saying who is right, just that it is different.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Storyteller said:


> 1) If Damon wants to put together a group to try and buy the Blazers and the Rose Garden, more power to him! The Blazers of the 90's showed that a responsibly-run organization can be incredibly profitable in Portland.
> 
> 2) If Damon wants to be "one of the people of Oregon", maybe he should try LIVING in the state during the off-season.
> 
> 3) If Damon wants to be the "basketball brains" part of a new ownership group, well, I'll withhold judgement on that one until I get an answer from him on this question/scenario: It's 2002 and you are in charge of personnel decisions about the Blazers. Damon Stoudamire and Scottie Pippen both want to start at PG. Who do you start?


I relegate Damon to washing Scotties jockstrap, bringing him his customary after game Coors Light and keeping track of all his mistresses in virtually every NBA city. Damon wasn't even worthy of being Scottie's *****. 

All this and I am not even a Scottie fan.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> General public held it against Bob that he lived out of town . . . might be the same feeling with Allen.


And Damon lived in Portland year round? Dude said time and time again that he was excited about getting out of town every off-season.



> I don't think this board represents the general public feeling on the topic of the Blazers. not saying who is right, just that it is different.


Absolutely true. I don't understand it, but you are dead on correct.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> I relegate Damon to washing Scotties jockstrap, bringing him his customary after game Coors Light and keeping track of all his mistresses in virtually every NBA city. Damon wasn't even worthy of being Scottie's *****.
> 
> All this and I am not even a Scottie fan.


I'd really love to hear Damon on this one. To see if he could be objective enough to admit that he SHOULD have been coming off the bench that season. If he could, then I'm willing to be open to the possibility of him being the "basketball brains" portion of an ownership group. If not....


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm just scratching my head in wonderment that some people think it would be good to have $amon as an owner of the Blazers. There is no question he'd want to act in a decision-making capacity. And people complain about Whitsitt and Nash? $amon running the Blazers? What a joke.

Now the very media buttheads who've harped for years about every slight transgression by the players and by management are trumpeting $amon as the perfect "face" of the Blazers? They've written reams about how bad it is that we had an "absentee" owner (who lives less than an hour away by private plane). Now an absentee owner who lives on the other side of the continent would be a blessing? Doesn't $amon live in Atlanta?

Could their hypocrisy be any greater? I certainly don't see how, but I'm sure at some point they'll surprise me again.

:nonono:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

wastro said:


> I think poor management helped put this team in the position they're in; it's not solely at the feet of the players.


I think more of it's a "visual" problem. We fans don't know most of what the franchise (as a franchise and not a team) does. We only hear about the players.

So when the players screw up or do stupid things, the media lets us know. And that taints our opinion of the franchise.

How often did stuff off the court affect the average fans opinion of the franchise as a whole? Like the things that the franchise does for the city, isn't believed to be "true", because of the already tainted view of the franchise because of what a small group of players did.

yes, it's excentuated by the management, but thats mostly by the hardcore fans. 

I'd bet if you ask most of the fringe/front runner/causual fans, they'd say it's because the team sucks and has "thugs" on the team. Not because Nash wasn't able to get Carter, or didnt' draft Paul.

And if you asked them when they stopped being fans, or caring, it'd be probably events like when Damon had like a block of pot in one of his houses..or got in trouble in the hummer..or walked through an airport with pot in aluminum foil. Or Sheed chasing a ref, or getting caught with pot in the hummer. Whether not this is a problem to you or me isn't an issue. We're talking about he causual fan, and the vibe of the city. I doubt that the causual fan reads up on the team to the degree we lunatics do.

Obviously, the current and recent events (with the RG) make things bad, but I'd wager that house that brian wheeler doesn't own, that thats not really whats causing fans to have little interest in the team right now. (not winning is tops, but being rubbed the wrong way is also up there.)

But the RG situation is just plopping more onto the pile, but that pile was started by what the players did, and the former manangement didn't do ("discipline" players). 



> But I also think he'd be smart enough to realize what he did wrong and take the steps to make sure the players don't make the same mistakes. He knows the media, the community, the general vibe of the town and what it means to put on a Trail Blazers jersey. He can use that knowledge to hopefully improve the situation and make some good basketball decisions along the way.


I wonder if Trader Bob said he learned his lessons (from what he's said, obviously he hasn't) would the fans be willing to accept him as part of new owner. Is Damon only different because he's from Portland?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Storyteller said:


> And Damon lived in Portland year round? Dude said time and time again that he was excited about getting out of town every off-season.


It is not uncommon for NBA players to have several homes in various states. Damon has a large family in the area and has been a part of the resurrection of the NE. 

My thought is Damon is under a microscope here and also feels the burden of family pressure (in his world here in Oregon he is still the man, which somethimes isn't so fun) so he likes to escape from it all.

I still consider him an Oregonian and believe that in his heart he cares about the community. But I could see how some don't because he lives Texas on the off season . . .

(Speaking of which, I heard about Clyde wearing a Houston jersey during some award thing just recently.)


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Hap said:


> Is Damon only different because he's from Portland?


Of course.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

THe truth probably falls somewhere between the Media/non-diehards position (it'd be good) and the die-hard fans (disaster).

Personally Damon is way down on the list of people I'd like to see as owner of the Blazers. I do respect though that regardless of his personal motivation, he is basically willing to put his money where his mouth is. In other words he has been vocal that from his viewpoint the management of the team has been a disaster and he wants to rectifie that situation himself. Gutsy move if you ask me. It's called being pro-active, not just complaining.

As potential Owners

Stoudamire > Whitsitt > Marquardo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> THe truth probably falls somewhere between the Media/non-diehards position (it'd be good) and the die-hard fans (disaster).
> 
> Personally Damon is way down on the list of people I'd like to see as owner of the Blazers. I do respect though that regardless of his personal motivation, he is basically willing to put his money where his mouth is. In other words he has been vocal that from his viewpoint the management of the team has been a disaster and he wants to rectifie that situation himself. Gutsy move if you ask me. It's called being pro-active, not just complaining.
> 
> ...


don't count out Craig Marquardo....he just got back from a tour of duty in iraq, and a 6 month tour with Sting, while filming a movie during both, AND writing for the Dalles paper and playing in a jazz quartet.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Good find zagsfan20. I know people are still mad at Stoudamire for going to Arizona instead of Oregon or Oregon State but it was his personal choice. Plus, if I remember correctly, Oregon had Terrell Brandon and Oregon State had Gary Payton, he would get no playing time.


Actually I think it had something to do with Damon's older brother going to UO and not liking the program. 

All in all, this is very good news! GO DAMON!


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

You know who I'd like to see get involved in some kind of a project like this? Arvydas Sabonis. I'm sure it'll never happen, and he's far from being a great public speaker (he'd probably be closer to Allen than Damon as far as media availablity goes). But....he is currently a part owner of a Euro team. And he's probably one of the most popular players in team history....or at least recent history. That's despite his wife's alcohol problem.

Or....Paul Allen could just keep it, get the Garden back, and I'd be thrilled.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Damon Stoudamire = Portland
Paul Allen = Seattle

I say if he wants to own the team, or find people to help him out...DO IT! This would truly be Portland's team...

At the moment this team is run out of Downtown Seattle, not One Center Court.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ptownblazer1 said:


> Damon Stoudamire = Portland
> Paul Allen = Seattle
> 
> I say if he wants to own the team, or find people to help him out...DO IT! This would truly be Portland's team...
> ...



not sure if you've heard this, but that joke is about 3 years old now. Nash, Patterson and Pritchard (the 3 guys basically running the team now) live in Portland.

Just because Paul Allen "resides" in Seattle (which is probably one of many homes) doesn't really matter. 

Larry Weinberg didn't live in Portland. Think Mariner fans mind that their owner doesn't live in Seattle? Or the Pistons (or Tampa Bay Lightening) mind their owner doesn't live in their teams "base"?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

ptownblazer1 said:


> Damon Stoudamire = Portland
> Paul Allen = Seattle
> 
> I say if he wants to own the team, or find people to help him out...DO IT! This would truly be Portland's team...
> ...


Sorry, but I find this really funny.

Damon couldn't wait to get out of the Northwest each offseason, but he = Portland?

And what about the real owners of this proposed venture? You know, the oil billionaires who would really be putting up the money? Are you dreaming that they would pick up and move from Texas to Tigard? Or could we expect a similar post in 2 years complaining that the team is being run out of Downtown Houston?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Storyteller said:


> Sorry, but I find this really funny.
> 
> Damon couldn't wait to get out of the Northwest each offseason, but he = Portland?
> 
> And what about the real owners of this proposed venture? You know, the oil billionaires who would really be putting up the money? Are you dreaming that they would pick up and move from Texas to Tigard? Or could we expect a similar post in 2 years complaining that the team is being run out of Downtown Houston?


Damon has given more to the community than any other Blazer I know. That has to count for something, doesn't it?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Damon has given more to the community than any other Blazer I know. That has to count for something, doesn't it?


yah, our appreciation for damon giving more to the community (publically) than any blazer we know.

thanks for that damon, but that doesn't mean you get to run the team or have any say in how it's run.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> yah, our appreciation for damon giving more to the community (publically) than any blazer we know.
> 
> thanks for that damon, but that doesn't mean you get to run the team or have any say in how it's run.


 Actually I was responding to the fact that Damon=Portland.

You sound real appreciative there. I'm glad the kids in the NE didn't have that attitude.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Damon has given more to the community than any other Blazer I know. That has to count for something, doesn't it?


You bet it does.

But Paul Allen as of October 2003 has donated more than $33 million to Oregon charities. Many times more than Damon. But he = Seattle, right?

Let me be frank. Damon has put a lot of time and money into Portland and into helping to make Portland a better place to live. Awesome! But to try and spin it as though this proposed ownership group that he would be a small part of would be more "Portland" than the current one is a bunch of baloney.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Actually I was responding to the fact that Damon=Portland.
> 
> You sound real appreciative there. I'm glad the kids in the NE didn't have that attitude.


when I was a kid, I wanted Michael Holton to be the starting PG over TP.

good thing the Blazers didn't take the advice of the letter I sent them, huh?

I mean, if us kids want something, than the team must do it, right?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh no that would be a really bad thing is Damon bought the Blazers.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Storyteller said:


> Let me be frank. Damon has put a lot of time and money into Portland and into helping to make Portland a better place to live. Awesome! But to try and spin it as though this proposed ownership group that he would be a small part of would be more "Portland" than the current one is a bunch of baloney.


 Ah, I agree with that. I just don't agree that Damon does not equal Portland. I agree he isn't 100% Portland, but more than most other Blazers.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> when I was a kid, I wanted Michael Holton to be the starting PG over TP.
> 
> good thing the Blazers didn't take the advice of the letter I sent them, huh?
> 
> I mean, if us kids want something, than the team must do it, right?


 I think either you or I got lost in what the other was trying to say. 
But no I do not think the Blazers should take action on what kids want, kids have no money. Now sponsers, that's a different issue.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Damon buying the Blazers? BAH!!!!! FUNNNNNNY. Maybe 1/50th of the team. =) Can you imagine Damon trying to convince some Billionaire to join his ownership group. "So like, um... you know... I'm ah, well I think that if we, I mean, I really think, you know..." Pahlease. OK Damon... you can chip in your 2 cents... but you have to also join the stunt team, because they need a few members and you are small enough. All of Damon's money would buy what... a parking garage? This is the same Damon we pleaded to get sent packing isn't it? Why on earth we anyone want him back partially in charge of the team? I appreciate what Damon has done for the community and all... but in all serious I don't want him here any more than I'd want Drexler coaching.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I think either you or I got lost in what the other was trying to say.
> But no I do not think the Blazers should take action on what kids want, kids have no money. Now sponsers, that's a different issue.


than who cares what the kids in NE think of Damon then?

Why bring that into the discussion?

this is business discussion and I'd bet far more average fans would think that Damon representing the blazers is one of the last guys they'd want representing the team.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Zidane said:


> Oh no that would be a really bad thing is Damon bought the Blazers.


Why? Please explain.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Something tells me this is the best day in some of your lives over the past few months, since you get an opportunity to bash Damon again.

I'll tell you what. If Damon ever does take a stake in this team and is the de facto owner, you can all stay on here and ***** every day and not buy tickets as this team begins to improve and the Rose Garden sells out again. I'll be at the games cheering for a team that actually has an owner that gives a **** about the organization again. Paul used to, but clearly that's not the case anymore. It'll be nice to have an owner who takes a keen interest in the franchise and doesn't run it like his little playtoy down in piddly little Portland.

I'm interested in Damon because he would actually take an interest in building this franchise up to where it should be - where it used to be - among the league's elite. Before this story came out, I would have taken any guy who waved $300 million in Paul Allen's face. This puts an even better spin on it, because there's less of a chance that a guy like Damon would opt for cutting his losses and sellling out over a guy who just wants the prestige and challenge that comes with being a NBA owner. I think Damon would provide stability and commitment we wouldn't see from just any owner.

And quite frankly, stability and commitment are the two most desired things right now at One Center Court.

-Pop


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Hap said:


> I'd bet far more average fans would think that Damon representing the blazers is one of the last guys they'd want representing the team.


I don't know about that. My feeling is that the feeling for Damon in the general community is a lot more positive than it is on this board. Frankly, I've never really understood the depth of the animosity some people around here have for the guy. Yeah, he used to smoke marijuana like it was going out of style, but by far the majority of people on this board seem to think that marijuana is no big deal (I'm not among that group, there seems to be a bit of hypocrisy in dinging Damon on this issue given the general sentiment around here). That problem seems to be in the past anyway, as far as I can tell from Damon's clean record the past couple of years. I also understand why a lot of people didn't like Damon's game. He dribbles too much and looks to score too much, but that's hardly a reason to hate the guy. Overall, I guess I'm ambivalent about Damon having an interest in the team. The main thing I care about is getting an owner that's interested in building a solid, competetive team that will make Portlanders proud about the Blazers again. If Damon and his group can do that, more power to them.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

e_blazer1 said:


> I don't know about that. My feeling is that the feeling for Damon in the general community is a lot more positive than it is on this board. Frankly, I've never really understood the depth of the animosity some people around here have for the guy. Yeah, he used to smoke marijuana like it was going out of style, but by far the majority of people on this board seem to think that marijuana is no big deal (I'm not among that group, there seems to be a bit of hypocrisy in dinging Damon on this issue given the general sentiment around here). That problem seems to be in the past anyway, as far as I can tell from Damon's clean record the past couple of years. I also understand why a lot of people didn't like Damon's game. He dribbles too much and looks to score too much, but that's hardly a reason to hate the guy. Overall, I guess I'm ambivalent about Damon having an interest in the team. The main thing I care about is getting an owner that's interested in building a solid, competetive team that will make Portlanders proud about the Blazers again. If Damon and his group can do that, more power to them.


I don't think that most reasonable people disliked him because he smoked weed. Most people who disliked him, disliked him because he was emblematic of the period of time when the Blazers were ALMOST good enough to challenge for a championship, but would implode at critical moments. And I know Damon was very clutch...I think that's actually his biggest strength. But he was the face of those teams that crumbled under pressure and he got painted by the same brush, whether it was fair or not. 

I disliked him because he dribbled too much and couldn't play defense. Luckily, an owner isn't called on to do either of those things.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> Something tells me this is the best day in some of your lives over the past few months, since you get an opportunity to bash Damon again.
> 
> I'll tell you what. If Damon ever does take a stake in this team and is the de facto owner, you can all stay on here and ***** every day and not buy tickets as this team begins to improve and the Rose Garden sells out again. I'll be at the games cheering for a team that actually has an owner that gives a **** about the organization again.


yah, you do that. I'm sure Damon coming here would be a brilliant thing, and all the sudden the team would be able to circumvent the salary cap, make trades with teams, and their younger players would blossom. It's all that evil Paul Alleh who's stopping us now!



> Paul used to, but clearly that's not the case anymore. It'll be nice to have an owner who takes a keen interest in the franchise and doesn't run it like his little playtoy down in piddly little Portland.


so...damon would be the reason the team improves? 

or would it be that the fans let the players grow a little bit and then the team made some trades?

because honestly, how would damon coming in as a token figurehead improve the team?



> I'm interested in Damon because he would actually take an interest in building this franchise up to where it should be - where it used to be - among the league's elite.


so how'd he do that now? care to explain how damon's plan would be any more effective than the current plan?

So the new owner would just be willing to dump money into a hole, and thats it?



> Before this story came out, I would have taken any guy who waved $300 million in Paul Allen's face. This puts an even better spin on it, because there's less of a chance that a guy like Damon would opt for cutting his losses and sellling out over a guy who just wants the prestige and challenge that comes with being a NBA owner. I think Damon would provide stability and commitment we wouldn't see from just any owner.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA (inhale) HAHAHAH..

What in the hell has Damon done to show he could provide stability and committment as an "owner" (which he wouldn't be)?

Seriously, can someone explain that one to me? Thats almost as bad as when people said Drexler would be a great GM, _ because _ he's Clyde Drexler and us fans loved him.



> And quite frankly, stability and commitment are the two most desired things right now at One Center Court.
> 
> -Pop


patience is far more important than "stability" and "committment".

I could get Dudley being trumpetted as part of a ownership group, but Damon? Come on now. At least Dudley went to a real college, and has a much smarter brain going. Jeesh. It's almost like some people don't remember the things that happened the same way. What business sense has Damon shown, to suggest he'd be able to figure out how to run a organization? Why would he be able to run it better than the current group? What the hell has he ever done?


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Hap said:


> yah, you do that. I'm sure Damon coming here would be a brilliant thing, and all the sudden the team would be able to circumvent the salary cap, make trades with teams, and their younger players would blossom. It's all that evil Paul Alleh who's stopping us now!


Dude, I'm aware of the challenges this team faces, but clearly having an owner who's concerned about the success of the team on the floor rather than just making financial moves can only help matters. Right now, Paul just wants to cut salary and figure out a way to make money (or, at least, quit losing money so fast). The only way he's going to do that is to get a better deal from the arena, and clearly the lenders aren't going to negotiate with him. So the only answer is to get someone in here who would by the team and the rights to the arena outright.

Addressing your other concerns - no, Damon hasn't run a team before. But you said yourself, he wouldn't truly be "the owner." He would just be the face of the ownership group. He'd have a say in how things were conducted, but you can't tell me you truly think Damon would be pouring over the books trying to figure out how he could streamline the operations or what have you. Paul doesn't do that. He has guys who are paid to do that kind of thing. There are plenty of owners with the best education money can buy that operate terrible franchises, and there are other owners that couldn't run a lemonade stand that operate successful franchises.

So let me ask you, Hap. What do you think should happen? Do you think Paul will all of the sudden care about this franchise again? And suddenly the owners of the arena will gladly sell the place back to him? And Paul will suddenly stop meddling in the personnel decisions because he falls in love with athletic players who generally don't offer anything else? And Paul will suddenly stop making stupid hiring decisions (like Nash and Patterson)? Is that the hope you're holding on to? Because while you've been ****ting yourself with joy over bashing Damon again today, you've yet to offer a viable alternative. Hell, it's not that difficult. Make one up.

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> Dude, I'm aware of the challenges this team faces, but clearly having an owner who's concerned about the success of the team on the floor rather than just making financial moves can only help matters.


you do realize that the success of the team depends on thei financial moves of the team, right?

so you don't want paul allen to try to fix the arena situation, but just throw money on top of it?



> Right now, Paul just wants to cut salary and figure out a way to make money (or, at least, quit losing money so fast). The only way he's going to do that is to get a better deal from the arena, and clearly the lenders aren't going to negotiate with him. So the only answer is to get someone in here who would by the team and the rights to the arena outright.


why would 

1: the creditors sell to someone else and not Paul Allen

and 

2: why would someone come in here and buy the team and then pay a LOT of money for the arena (since they didn't agree to Paul's offer of 100 million, you figure it'd have to be much closer to the original amount lefton the loan, 192 million).

?

why would anyone do that?



> Addressing your other concerns - no, Damon hasn't run a team before. But you said yourself, he wouldn't truly be "the owner." He would just be the face of the ownership group.


if he's the face, I'm not sure if thats who I'd want running my team. The guy can't speak worth beans, isn't terribly bright, and has shown a tendancy to whine to a certain media member who praised damon to the highest court.



> He'd have a say in how things were conducted, but you can't tell me you truly think Damon would be pouring over the books trying to figure out how he could streamline the operations or what have you. Paul doesn't do that. He has guys who are paid to do that kind of thing. There are plenty of owners with the best education money can buy that operate terrible franchises, and there are other owners that couldn't run a lemonade stand that operate successful franchises.


hold on...you complain that paul, the owner, doesn't "figure out how" to streamline the operations (actually you have no clue if he does or doesn't) and that he just hires it done..but then you suggest that Damon, who ISN'T the owner and would basically be the hired person to do it, do it?

don't you see a taaaaaad bit of a hypocrisy there? 

You condemn the owner for not doing it now, but then when the new owner comes in, you suggest that Damon would (tho not the owner) and thats ok?

and when the hell has damon shown he even has the ability to figure that out? This isn't like balancing a check-book here.



> So let me ask you, Hap. What do you think should happen? Do you think Paul will all of the sudden care about this franchise again?


I don't believe that he stopped caring about the franchise. Whywould he have hired McMillan if he didn't care? why would he be trying to buy back the RG if he didn't care (let's be honest, thats' what he's doing)..



> And suddenly the owners of the arena will gladly sell the place back to him?


if they realize that the alternative is the owner of the biggest cash cow for the arena makes it harder for them to make money, and the offer he gives them can be (and considering they're investers SHOULD be) more than whats left on the loan in the first place, yes.



> And Paul will suddenly stop meddling in the personnel decisions because he falls in love with athletic players who generally don't offer anything else?


offering darius what he got, was overpriced, but it's not like it's an untradeable contract. You seem to believe Canzano too much.




> And Paul will suddenly stop making stupid hiring decisions (like Nash and Patterson)?


It's debtableable if Nash and Patterson are actually "stupid hiring decisions". They were brought into curtail spending (they did) and clean up the image (they did) and get the team some young talented player (they have). Now, god forbid, we fans actually have to show patience for the first time in 30 years, and everyones acting like it's the end of the world.



> Is that the hope you're holding on to? Because while you've been ****ting yourself with joy over bashing Damon again today, you've yet to offer a viable alternative. Hell, it's not that difficult. Make one up.



you must not have been reading too many of the posts about the sell of the team then, huh? because Ive already said, on multiple occasions, what I think will happen, has happened, and why it happened.

at least i didn't come up with some john canzonian made up pathetic "hereo damon is coming in to save the day...with a "petrolyum (sp)" rich guy!!! waaahoooo!!!"

you might as well suggest that Jerome Kersey should be a part owner, that'd be just as dumb.

btw, can we please get off the rants about people who don't want Damon to be part owner of the team (or think he's even remotely qualified to have anything other than a token position) and how they must be doing this soley because they find joy in it or the implied notion they must hate their lives?

Damon isn't the guy you want running the team.

-Pop[/QUOTE]


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> than who cares what the kids in NE think of Damon then?
> 
> Why bring that into the discussion?
> 
> this is business discussion and I'd bet far more average fans would think that Damon representing the blazers is one of the last guys they'd want representing the team.


I may not have read it right, but your comments about Damon giving to the community came across as callious to me. I was just thinking that if the kids had that some kind of entitlement attitude like "yea he gave so what" it would not be a good thing.

And given your logic, if this is a multi million dollar business decision, why should anyone care what the average fan thinks. And on top of that I disagree, I think the community would welcome Damon.

If you notice I have never responded to Damon's intelligence when it comes to running a team. But he wears his emotions on his sleaves and, IMO, he would care about bringing a winning team to the community.

I do agree with story that he would be an owner in name only with little % of the team and have little control. So given the little I know, I would rather have Allen own the team v. a Texas owners.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I wonder if the hate on Damon because of his game has transended to hate Damon as a person. 

Edited: oops, I didn't read through the tread before posting this. E expresses it much better than me.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I may not have read it right, but your comments about Damon giving to the community came across as callious to me. I was just thinking that if the kids had that some kind of entitlement attitude like "yea he gave so what" it would not be a good thing.


giving to the community does not make Damon qualified to run the blazers, or any big business. I would doubt Damon even has an understanding about hte salary cap.



> And given your logic, if this is a multi million dollar business decision, why should anyone care what the average fan thinks. And on top of that I disagree, I think the community would welcome Damon.


the community loves duckworth. should he then be someone who makes decisions within the organization?



> If you notice I have never responded to Damon's intelligence when it comes to running a team. But he wears his emotions on his sleaves and, IMO, he would care about bringing a winning team to the community.
> 
> I do agree with story that he would be an owner in name only with little % of the team and have little control. So given the little I know, I would rather have Allen own the team v. a Texas owners.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> giving to the community does not make Damon qualified to run the blazers, or any big business. I would doubt Damon even has an understanding about hte salary cap.
> 
> 
> 
> the community loves duckworth. should he then be someone who makes decisions within the organization?


Hap,we are so going in circles. I mentioned the fact that he gives to the community as a response to whether the guy represents Ptd or not. Someone effectively pointed out that just giving to the community does not automatically mean you represent the community, but that is why I brought it up.


Is Damon qualified to run the Blazers? More than John Nash, IMO. 

I would love to see Duckworth get invovled because again I want people who are passionate about bringing a winning team to Ptd.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Is Damon qualified to run the Blazers? More than John Nash, IMO.


unless you meant as the PG of the basketball team (on the court) than you are way out there.

I know it's mostly said to just poke fun at Nash because he's not doing what you think is right for the team (and as we all know, we fans know better)..but wow..

Damon isn no more qualifed to run the team than you or I am.



> I would love to see Duckworth get invovled because again I want people who are passionate about bringing a winning team to Ptd.


whats to say duckworth is passionate about bringing a winning team to Portland, or that Nash and Patterson aren't?

why do we make these grand assumptions that because Damon would be "dedicated to bringing a winning team to Portland", that it'd make a **** load of difference?

there's still rules and business practices that are important. Plus, I doubt that Damon is a better judge of talent than Nash is.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

e_blazer1 said:


> I don't know about that. My feeling is that the feeling for Damon in the general community is a lot more positive than it is on this board. Frankly, I've never really understood the depth of the animosity some people around here have for the guy. Yeah, he used to smoke marijuana like it was going out of style, but by far the majority of people on this board seem to think that marijuana is no big deal (I'm not among that group, there seems to be a bit of hypocrisy in dinging Damon on this issue given the general sentiment around here). That problem seems to be in the past anyway, as far as I can tell from Damon's clean record the past couple of years. I also understand why a lot of people didn't like Damon's game. He dribbles too much and looks to score too much, but that's hardly a reason to hate the guy. Overall, I guess I'm ambivalent about Damon having an interest in the team. The main thing I care about is getting an owner that's interested in building a solid, competetive team that will make Portlanders proud about the Blazers again. If Damon and his group can do that, more power to them.


Amen brother!

:clap:


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Why would I think Damon owning the team would be any different than him as a player? He was a very self-centered player... especially for PG... wasn't much of a leader... if any (especially for PG) showed no ability to rally the troops... used the blame game... had numerous run-ins with the law. At least Pippen seemed to have basketball smarts.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

If we're going to have a former NBA player from Portland buying the Trailblazers, I'd be all for Terrell Brandon. A class act in all regards.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

this made me wonder sodapop = canzano? hhhmmmmm


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

RipCity9 said:


> If we're going to have a former NBA player from Portland buying the Trailblazers, I'd be all for Terrell Brandon. A class act in all regards.


 I like that. How about Brandon, Damon, AC Green and Duckworth pool their money together. 500 million is all it takes . . .


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> this made me wonder sodapop = canzano? hhhmmmmm


 Waiting for the rant . . . come on soda I always enjoy reading your rants (when they aren't racially motivated) and this is asking for it. :biggrin:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

> Is Damon qualified to run the Blazers? More than John Nash, IMO


 I normally don't like to rag on people but cmon bro .Damon might of been a good basketball player but john nash has got him in the smarts part of the equation even if john doesn't have alot of brains he has more then damon the pot smoker.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> this made me wonder sodapop = canzano? hhhmmmmm


Maybe...I wonder if Crapzano played Mike Tyson's Punchout as a kid. I think he might be to old unfort.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

A six page thread in under an hour? That's a hot news item. And the dude didn't even smuggle anything.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Backboard Cam said:


> A six page thread in under an hour? That's a hot news item. And the dude didn't even smuggle anything.


does anyone know if the option for # of posts per page only affects non supporting members?

I have mine set to 50, so I don't have to change page every stinking second.

It's in the options part of the user CP if anyone didn't know (altho I do not know if it's a "perk" that only being a SM gets you)


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Backboard Cam said:


> A six page thread in under an hour? That's a hot news item. And the dude didn't even smuggle anything.


Not under a hour this thread started early this AM I believe. 1:12 AM not PM


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Nothing against Damon as a person. I agree with e_blazer that hating on him is overdone. But ... if he wanted to bring a winner to Portland, didn't he have a chance already?


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> As happy as I am that a local boy wants to make good, I'd so much rather have it be someone else other than Damon. If he's clean then good for him, but he was a BIG part of our jailblazer image and unlike a lot of you I haven't forgotten that.


Agreed. I feel like it would send this franchise down the toilet even more if this were to happen. We don't need Damon as the Poster boy of this franchise.... 

I hope Porter wins the Powerball lottery I'd much rather have him as our guy.

Just my 39 cents.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Zidane said:


> I normally don't like to rag on people but cmon bro .Damon might of been a good basketball player but john nash has got him in the smarts part of the equation even if john doesn't have alot of brains he has more then damon the pot smoker.


 Probably. But if you gave Damon the team two years ago (besides making himself coach and starting PG) and asked him to get the team where Nash has it today, I'm guessing he would of had a good shot at that. But then again I'm guessing we all would of had a good shot at that.

Look i'm not arguing Damon is the smartest person, because personally from the few encounters and converstaions I had with him, I couldn't give an opinion about his intelligence. I don't think he is dumb because he smokes pot, but I don't know if he is smart. think he know better than Nash what players appreciate about an organization and bringing players to a small market team like the Blazers is a big factor. Hopefully advisors would help him out in other areas (he picked a hell of a defense attorney to show judgement in picking people), but Damon could have some value.

I don't think Nash relates with todays players nor do I think he has created an atmosphere that attracts players. He may be book smart, but is he street smart in terms of basketball players.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

If u adjust ur posts per thread to 50 the thread is only 2 pages long.U go into user cp options and its in the middle of the page.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

If there is any 'hating' that is overdone on this board, it has to be the 'hating' on Nash. He was hired to do a specific job within specific parameters. As far as I can tell, he's doing exactly what he is supposed to be doing. 

Nash is overseeing at least a 5-year tear 'em up then build 'em up plan. The sooner people realize that, the better off we'll all be. We are in year 2. So far I think he's right on schedule. Next year, and moreso the year after, will be the time to judge his success or failure in evaluating talent and putting the right pieces on the floor. It's ok if you hate the plan. Or even the losing. But to think any of us, or god forbid Damon, could do better is just silly.

Damon do a better job at talent evaluation and trading and team management and roster building that Nash? Pu-lease!! :rotf: 

If Damon is such a good talent evaluator; if Damon would do what's best for the team; if Damon knew his *** from his elbow; then why did he fight his benching and pout and tattle when Scottie obviously ran the team much much better than Damon? Or when the team needed Greg Anthony to finish out games and provide some defense? The midget is a clueless, egotistical, buffoon.

The guy was a point guard, and he couldn't even figure out that it would help the team if he would pass the ball to another player who had a passing lane to a third player for an easy hoop. Numerous times I saw Pippen screaming at him to do just that. And Damon would look right at him and shrug him off. I guess the points don't count unless Damon gets either the hoop or the assist. Sadly, I suspect this would be an accurate analogy as to how he'd operate if he were in charge of the team.

I've seen Damon interviewed many times over the years. I've read his idiotic statements. I've never seen one bit of evidence to lead me to think the guy has even average intelligence.

That Canzano would latch onto this and promote a Damon ownership group, that is in reality exactly what Canzano has been arguing against for the past 5 years, really makes my blood boil.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

wont happen, but i'd love it.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Blazer Bert said:


> *If there is any 'hating' that is overdone on this board, it has to be the 'hating' on Nash. He was hired to do a specific job within specific parameters. As far as I can tell, he's doing exactly what he is supposed to be doing. *
> 
> Nash is overseeing at least a 5-year tear 'em up then build 'em up plan. The sooner people realize that, the better off we'll all be. We are in year 2. So far I think he's right on schedule. Next year, and moreso the year after, will be the time to judge his success or failure in evaluating talent and putting the right pieces on the floor. * It's ok if you hate the plan. Or even the losing. But to think any of us, or god forbid Damon, could do better is just silly.*
> 
> ...


 :clap: :clap: 
Great post, I especially agree with the points in bold.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazer Bert said:


> Nash is overseeing at least a 5-year tear 'em up then build 'em up plan. The sooner people realize that, the better off we'll all be. We are in year 2. So far I think he's right on schedule. Next year, and moreso the year after, will be the time to judge his success or failure in evaluating talent and putting the right pieces on the floor. It's ok if you hate the plan. Or even the losing. But to think any of us, or god forbid Damon, could do better is just silly.
> 
> Damon do a better job at talent evaluation and trading and team management and roster building that Nash? Pu-lease!! :rotf:


Well then Nash has lied to us. I've never read about this 5 year plan, but I have read about the commitment to stay competitive.

I sort of get the Nash is a better evaluator by default because we are talking Damon. But what particular moves with the Blazers are you refering to that makes him doing a good job of talent evaluation, trading and team mangement. Also if this is a five year plan, why give Theo and Daruis those contracts, doesn't sem to fit with a five year plan. I guess Zach's contract does because it is longer than five years, but I don't see Zach peaking 5 years from now so that contract doesn't fit either. Nash's moves are all over the map (cut salary, then give big contracts, then let contracts expire, then go very young).

With regard to too much hate on Nash, I admit that is me. I am a frustrated fan and need to vent my frustration on someone, usually the GM. But I have admitted that it is possible it is some other management's fault because Nash is just following directions. I will say have read quotes by Nash, I'm not sold on this intelligence he is automatically deemed because he is a GM.

And this picture you have of 5 years to figure if it is working. I'm comfortable saying something is wrong now. The team is terrible, the Blazers have the worst record in the Westen conference, the roster shows little signs of hope and the owner is publically stating he is losing so much money he wants to sell the team. I'm a little justified in being frustrated aren't I?

But I guess a win and another break out game by Webster should cure things for a bit.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Well then Nash has lied to us. I've never read about this 5 year plan, but I have read about the commitment to stay competitive.


OK. I made up the 5 years. That's just how long I expect it to take, if everything goes well. I get the feeling the talk about remaining competitive during the "tear 'em up" phase also makes Ed's and a few others' blood boil. :biggrin: 



> I sort of get the Nash is a better evaluator by default because we are talking Damon. But what particular moves with the Blazers are you refering to that makes him doing a good job of talent evaluation, trading and team mangement.


I'm not so sure Nash is good at those things, or better than other GMs. I'll have to wait and see. I'm pretty sure he's better than me and Damon, though.



> Also if this is a five year plan, why give Theo and Darius those contracts, doesn't sem to fit with a five year plan.


Ya got me. :whoknows: I think they blew it by being too hasty with the Theo and Zach extensions. I can only assume that at the time of those contracts they mistakenly thought they could be competitive without Sheed. It was towards the end of the year when they seemed to throw in the towel and commit to a long-term start-from-scratch approach.



> Nash's moves are all over the map (cut salary, then give big contracts, then let contracts expire, then go very young).


I think you've put your finger on why so many people are so disillusioned with Nash. Good point.



> And this picture you have of 5 years to figure if it is working. I'm comfortable saying something is wrong now. The team is terrible, the Blazers have the worst record in the Westen conference, the roster shows little signs of hope and the owner is publically stating he is losing so much money he wants to sell the team.


That's a fair assessment. At least as good as mine. 



> I'm a little justified in being frustrated aren't I?


Absolutely. I'd never presume to tell someone how to feel.


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

If it is the only thing that we can do to keep in the Blazers in town, then I am for it!


----------

